
The Logitech Craft keyboard’s giant button is a tactile dream - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/6/18/17475164/logitech-craft-keyboard-button-creative-input-dial
======
ddingus
This made me think about cars and all those screens...

Good on Logitech. Real movement. Love it!

